# I have a question when I download Spitfire's virtual instruments.



## rabbit2194 (Aug 3, 2020)

If I get a virtual instrument with Spitfire's own client, it doesn't apply to the Cubase, so I just need to get it from the kontac? 
If I get it from Spitfire's client and receive it from the native access, it's redundant, right?


----------



## StillLife (Aug 3, 2020)

I think you've got some wired crossed....

Cubase is a daw and within it you can play any vst-instrument.
Kontakt is a sampler and within it you host libraries. You can then play these as a vst-instrument in Cubase.
Spitfire makes libraries for Kontakt. Some of them are licensed for the free kontakt player. These you have to register via ni access. After purchasing such a library you get a mail from Spitfire containing the serial number you need for the registration.
Spitfire also makes non-kontakt libraries that work with their own player. You do not (and can not) register these at ni acces. You can simply play them within Cubase after download and install.
I also recommend the FAQ at Spitfireaudio.com.


----------

